# Nissan NX 1600 Speakers



## Nissan Nx 1600 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey everyone,

So I finally decided my rear speakers have had enough..they're shotty and it was time for new ones so I bought some decently priced Kenwoods. After opening the speaker grill and removing the old ones I realized that I'd have to do some splicing of the wires and such. Since the OEM came as one connector piece, while the Kenwoods have 2 wires that need to be spliced. Can anyone give me some advice? 

Thanks! And if I wasn't clear, I'm sorry..just ask and I'll do my best to explain better.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

just splice tha wires and rig it up thats wat i did. tape tha wires up though dont have any bare wire


----------



## 03SE-R (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah just cut the wires off as close to the clips as you can to give yourself plenty of wire to work with and splice then to the new speakers. If your unsure of positive and negative you shouldbe able to find oem wiring diagrams here.


----------

